# How to paint aquarium



## karaim (Aug 28, 2008)

I am planning on painting my aquarium dark blue. Can anyone fill me in on the type of paint to use and where to buy it?


Thanks.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

tape off and use newspaper on the parts of the tank you DONT want painted, and use spray paint (home depot,lowes, any hardware store) thats the easiest way. Just make sure your painting the outside of the glass and not the inside, lol.


----------

